# strange yawn or breathing problems?



## fullmetalgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Wel, 

the title says it all.
a friend of mine asked what his cockatiel was doing,

I've never seen this kind of yawn so i'm wondering if the cockatiel has problems breathing,...

so:
just strange behavior?
or sick?

here is the video:
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2mewnys&s=7


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Repeated Yawning
Often after preening, a parrot may yawn over and over again. It could be that he's readjusting his crop or that he's gotten a bit of down stuck in his throat. Either way, it's normal. They also yawn when they are tired or after waking up from a nap.
http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php


----------



## fullmetalgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

i've never seen a yawn like this before though 
strange bird.

he does it a lot too...


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

It doesn't look like a yawn coming from tiredness or just woken up...
It looks like he/she is trying to adjust his throat, or he's got something stuck that is bothering him. I've seen it happen with my birds and I also panic a little bit but it is supposed to go away within hours, I'd give it a max time of a day or I'd go to the vet .


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

they are very funny doing it


----------



## fullmetalgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

he has been doing it since the start, (he's about 3 month old)
but he doesnt look very irratated by it...

he's very happy during the day.. whistling and being active...


----------

